# Understanding the "enhanced CPP" changes



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you want to understand how the "enhanced CPP" changes will affect you, read this article:
https://retirehappy.ca/enhanced-cpp/


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info Dogger.
Quick question. I'm targeting to retire early 2022 at around age 50 so likely won't be applying for CPP for another 10-15years. I'm assuming then that with only about 3 years of contributions under the new contribution parameters, there shouldn't be much of a change to the payments I should expecting? Ie. Monthly payments will likely be close to today's CPP type numbers inflation adjusted?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

milhouse said:


> Thanks for the info Dogger.
> Quick question. I'm targeting to retire early 2022 at around age 50 so likely won't be applying for CPP for another 10
> 
> Yes, your CPP will only be about $16 more due to the enhanced CPP changes.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------

